# HANDRAILS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some used engines I bought that did not have the detail package with them. 


Two SD-45s and Three NW-2 cow and two Calf's.

Since business is slow and I am spending a lot of time here in the house. Doing some work on the layout early in the morning and late afternoon. 

I got several packets of 1/16th inch brass rod. I decided to make hand rails for the engines.

The brass rod is easy to bend and solder. I used a 1/16th drill bit to drill the holes. I will paint them black later

I may add full length hand rails to the NW-2 like the SD-45.

I saw a pictures of a NW-2 that hand sectional hand rails the length of the catwalk 

I really like the rigidity of the hand rails compared to the original product. 

Here are a few pics. 

SD-45 

I plan on re painting this as soon as I can decided on what the NR&W colors should be 




































NW-2


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work JJ 
Dick


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job JJ, I have some to replace that the leaf vac got.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work JJ. I need to do that to my RS-3.


----------

